# Should I even consider...so tempted



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Omg...Found this ad, and just fell in love with this male pup.:wub: I am so tempted to call, but I don't know.......Does anyone know of this sire? Heres the ad.

Sire VA Ingodd's Albert, Pick male and female German Shepherd puppies | New Baltimore | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 9196181


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

VA Ingodd's Albert

VA Ingodds Albert - German shepherd dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, as far as show dogs go, I like Albert and many of his progeny. I do not know his temperament or working ability (I have only seen him in person once, at a show, and he was not entered in the show). I have seen several progeny in shows but not training or any context that would give me insight into their temperament.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Beautiful puppies! I know a woman who has a female out of Albert, but she has horrible hips. Nice temperament though and would have been breedable had her hips not been so bad. But the breeder (not this one) allowed her to keep the dog and replaced her.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

My dog is out of him, and has some major health problems, so I would be cautious. It's entirely possible that they came from the bitch, but I just wanted to give my two cents worth.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

do we know who the dam of the litter is?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Never bought anything on ebay before-


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

They're gorgeous for sure. But i'd be iffy on puppies in an ad on ebay...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, ebay! LOL!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm always wary of breeders who advertise on classified sites.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Looking a little harder.....would be a good thing...


----------

